# Solved: Send to Email feature in Office 2007 / Lotus Notes 8.5.1



## CameronW (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having an issue with the send to email feature in Office 2007.

We have office 2007 with Lotus Notes 8.5.1 FP3 as our email client. When we click on the send to email function in office we get the error;

** Either there is no default mail client or the current mail client cannot fulfill the messaging request. Please run Microsoft Office Outlook and set it as the default mail client **

When I press okay and try it again, I get another message

**General Mail Failure. Quit Microsoft Excel, restart the mail system and try again.**

The thing is, I have this feature working on other PC's with Lotus Notes (same version) installed. 
I've verified that Lotus Notes is the default Mail Client through the IE default programs settings. As well as internally through Lotus Notes preferences. 

I've also checked the option in Lotus Notes to ** Enable MS Office 97 SendTo Notes **

I'm at a bit of a loss. Problem is when I call IBM they blame it on MS... and vice versa. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Also don't suggest to use Outlook... believe me it's not my decision... I would love to kick our domino servers out the window and move to exchange


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Cameron, I have no idea but I found this, maybe it puts you on the right track ?

http://vbadud.blogspot.com/2007/10/automate-lotus-notes-email-using-visual.html

Good hunting (and coding)


----------



## CameronW (May 24, 2011)

I got some help from an outside consultant. Working from one of the PC's that the feature was working on. We copied the msvcr71.dll from the working computer and copied it to the system32 folder on the PC's that weren't working.

This solved the issue.


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a good one. 

Don't forget to use the Mark Solved button to close the post.


----------

